# 2 zahlen addieren



## jidokwan (26. Okt 2009)

hiho 

Ich habe ein Problem.
Ich habe gerade angefangen Java zuprogrammieren.
also ich will zwei eingelesene Zahlen addieren hier mein source code

```
package Rechner;

import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

public class main {
	public static void main( String[] args )
	throws IOException 
	{
		
		BufferedReader bin = new BufferedReader(
                new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		
		
		System.out.println("Geben Sie 2 Zahlen ein: ");
		String zahl1 = bin.readLine();
		String zahl2 = bin.readLine();
		
		int i = Integer.parseInt(zahl1);
		int j = Integer.parseInt(zahl2);
		
		System.out.println( "Das Ergebnis ist: " 
				+ (zahl1 + zahl2));
		
		

	}

}
```


ich hab im inet geschaut wegen string to integer und so udn ja ich hätte eig gedacht das es schon funzt aber wenn ich z.b. 1 + 2 eingebe kommt 12 raus 

also was is falsch ? 


jidokwan


----------



## faetzminator (26. Okt 2009)

du musst [c]i[/c] und [c]j[/c] zusammenzählen, nicht [c]zahl1[/c] und [c]zahl2[/c]


----------



## Marco13 (26. Okt 2009)

Nicht
(zahl1 + zahl2)
sondern
(i+j)


----------



## jidokwan (26. Okt 2009)

aaaachhhsooo ^^
ets hab ichs 

danke xDD


----------

